# Site blocked



## 57Chevy (12 Dec 2017)

Figure I'd pass this on.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (12 Dec 2017)

Thanks... site shows clean though: https://safeweb.norton.com/report/show?url=army.ca


----------



## jmt18325 (12 Dec 2017)

I get a security warning for this site quite regularly, actually.


----------



## dapaterson (12 Dec 2017)

If you are comfortable posting the information, identifying your browser, operating system, and ISP might be helpful in trying to figure out where the problem lies.

I run Chrome on Win 10 and use TekSavvy, and get no such errors.


----------



## PuckChaser (13 Dec 2017)

Don't need to post ISP, admins can see it. 

Are you guys getting the error on the main page or when clicking on certain links? If it's the same link or a reproducible problem it will help track it down. SSL certificates can be finicky; I've seen plenty of false positives on major websites.


----------



## Harris (13 Dec 2017)

Chrome with Avast on Windows 10 is GTG.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (13 Dec 2017)

jmt18325 said:
			
		

> I get a security warning for this site quite regularly, actually.



The exact wording or a screenshot of the warning and URL you were visiting when it appeared would help a great deal. Might be useful also to know if the warnings always occur from E.G. inside DND or another org, in case they are trying to proxy HTTPS and inserting a problem. I'm pretty sensitive to security issues so if there is one I'd like to see it resolved.


----------



## Edward Campbell (13 Dec 2017)

I'm using Chrome (Version 62.0.3202.94 (Official Build) (64-bit)) on a Mac (OSX High Sierra 10.13.1) and I've had no warnings.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (13 Dec 2017)

No issues here: Chrome Version 63.0.3239.84 (Official Build) (64-bit) and Windows 10 Home 1709 Build 16299.125


----------



## jmt18325 (13 Dec 2017)

I think I've figured it out.

I generally type forums.army.ca because that's what I was used to - that's where the warning comes up.  Once I reload the page from the main site, the certificate goes from invalid to valid.  It's because the website address has changed, and the certificate is no longer valid for the old address - I don't think it's an actual issue that you need to worry about.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (14 Dec 2017)

Bingo. Our SSL (security) certificate is issued to Army.ca, not forums.army.ca. In this case the warning legitimately indicates that the certificate does not match the site you are visiting.



			
				jmt18325 said:
			
		

> I think I've figured it out.
> 
> I generally type forums.army.ca because that's what I was used to - that's where the warning comes up.  Once I reload the page from the main site, the certificate goes from invalid to valid.  It's because the website address has changed, and the certificate is no longer valid for the old address - I don't think it's an actual issue that you need to worry about.


----------



## jmt18325 (14 Dec 2017)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Bingo. Our SSL (security) certificate is issued to Army.ca, not forums.army.ca. In this case the warning legitimately indicates that the certificate does not match the site you are visiting.



I'm assuming that must be the problem that the OP encountered as well.  I never doubted the security of the site, I simply before now assumed that it was some kind of glitch.


----------

